# Composing with Mimi Page Light & Shadow



## Soundiron Team (Feb 25, 2019)

We recently released *Mimi Page Light & Shadow*, our new ethereal solo vocal and sound-design library in collaboration with singer-composer Mimi Page. In these two videos she breaks down her tracks showcasing both elements of the library "Light & Shadow". 

*Ethereal Dreamscapes of Light Demo Walkthrough*


*
Ethereal Dreamscapes of Shadow Demo Walkthrough*


Learn more: https://soundiron.com/products/mimi-page-light-shadow​


----------

